# Dynamics in condensed score in Dorico



## Franky7103 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, I just finished to make an orchestral score for one of my tracks. To make it easier to read, I condensed it, but now all the dynamics are above the staves instead of under. Is there a easy way to move them all under the staves or do I have to move then one by one in the Engrave mode?

Thank you!


----------



## Bollen (Jan 15, 2021)

Franky7103 said:


> Hi, I just finished to make an orchestral score for one of my tracks. To make it easier to read, I condensed it, but now all the dynamics are above the staves instead of under. Is there a easy way to move them all under the staves or do I have to move then one by one in the Engrave mode?
> 
> Thank you!


Oh that's very odd! I'm not at my work computer so I can't look into it right now. However, if you head over to the Steinberg/Dorico support forum you'll have way more help than here...


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 15, 2021)

I think this should work for condensed scores as well, but select the track - or even the whole score - go to Edit -> Filter -> All Dynamics (or Immediate Dynamics if it's just the Ps, Ms, and Fs), then press F on your keyboard to flip.


----------



## Franky7103 (Jan 15, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> I think this should work for condensed scores as well, but select the track - or even the whole score - go to Edit -> Filter -> All Dynamics (or Immediate Dynamics if it's just the Ps, Ms, and Fs), then press F on your keyboard to flip.


Thank you! It worked!


----------

